

Feynman: I love my wife. My wife is dead. - curiousfiddler
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/02/i-love-my-wife-my-wife-is-dead.html

======
curiousfiddler
Reading this simply reminds me that there's nothing more important and
precious in life than loving and caring for your near and dear ones!

------
hyuuu
wow that is a very heartfelt letter, I love the slight humor at the very end.

